
FCC approves 100% foreign ownership of US broadcast properties - uptown
https://twitter.com/farhip/status/1267568211605762051
======
justaguy88
Ah so the next Murdoch doesn't even need to bother with the passport
acquisition

~~~
0xy
Fox News and all the other broadcast media orgs are essentially dead anyway.

The median age of a Fox News viewer is 68.

Almost nobody under 18 regularly watches broadcast media.

~~~
vsskanth
Doesn't mean they're dead though. Fox news viewers still vote, so that makes
the channel influential for US elections.

------
alpineidyll3
Sinclair media bot by RT in 3, 2,1.. .

